# singapore blue.



## mak0101 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey y'all! Wow! I'm finally here. Been hearing about Arachnopets for a long time now and I've been itching to join ever since. Well, enough about that. I've been wanting to get a Singapore blue spider and I'm just checking something out. Are they tree dwellers? Do they need water? At what size do they show their blue color? And apporximately how much is one? Thanks y'all!


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to Arachnoboards! 

Will this be your first spider? The _Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" _is a large arboreal spider(some say up to 9 inches), though they do tend to build webbing close to the ground when they are young, incorporating substrate into the webs for camouflage. All spiders need water, so yes they will need water. Misting the container(not the spider) a couple of times a week should be sufficient, until the spider gets large enough for a water dish. I have heard different reports about what size they start to show blue, but it seems to be anywhere between 3.5-6". 

Keep in mind that males will never attain the lovely blue colouration that the females get, they will instead turn a nice mossy green. As far as how much they are, I suggest that you look in the for sale section and peruse the dealer lists, as I live in Canada and don't know what they are currently going for elsewhere.


----------



## MindUtopia (Sep 15, 2006)

The going price in the U.S. in the past year or so has been anywhere from $100-$300, but can be totally different in other parts of the world, if even available there.  If this is your first T, I'd definitely suggest starting out with something a little more affordable and slower until you get the hang of tarantula care.


----------



## JdC (Sep 15, 2006)

I just picked up my first singapore blue on the weekend.  I got a special price and paid 100 Canadian for it.  Its about 1", a very aggressive feeder, and extreeeemely fast.  I got a chance to see both adult male and adult female specimens in the dealer's collection and they are both beautiful, which is a bonus.  As cool as these spiders are, they would probably make a difficult first pet.


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Sep 15, 2006)

Due to their value, and their temperment(which from what I understand is nervous and fairly skiddish, correct me if I am wrong), as I begginer T I would not recomend this species. If you want an arboreal T to start with and boost your experience with faster T's so as to get you prepaired for a Singapore Blue, I'd get an Avic. They're cheap, docile, and they can definately turn on the speed. However, whatever you choose to do, remember, if you ever have a question, come here. 
Rob


----------



## ayeth (Sep 16, 2006)

I've had tarantulas before when I was young. I stopped. Went for tortoises. Got so bored and now im back here again. Actually I didnt stop on the hobby. I just didn't buy new Ts and let my other spiders grow. Actually 5 spiders already died on me at different times. I think, based from reading here, they are males. I have seen those little thingys you see on their front legs. Hooks aren't they called? And the pedipalps (which i called before food-wrangling arm) are very swollen. So yeah i think they are males. Thanks everybody for the nice reply. And I will definitely come here again and again and again...... :worship:


----------

